# [PORTAGE] erreur tbz2

## Smain91

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà j'aimerai que vous m'aidiez à comprendre cette erreur.

Lorsque je fais:

emerge gnome xscreensaver

....

pyopengl-2.0.1.09.ebuild, line 32:  Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

...

!!!dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

Voici mon make.conf si ça peut aider:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

FEATURES="ccache fixpackages"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=sir"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm avahi audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cups curl curlwrappers dba dbus dga dio dri dvd dvdr dvdread evo ffmpeg firefox flash ftp gb gd gif gnome gnutls gstreamer gtk hal imap innodb ipv6 java joystick jpeg jpeg2k mad mng mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql mysqli ncurses nvidia odbc ogg pcmcia pdf perl php png session speex ssl theora unicode usb videos vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml xpm xvid zlib -kde -qt3 -qt4 -arts" #oracle oci8 tk opengl

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

ALSA_CARDS="Emu10k1" 

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev joystick"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ "

```

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Smain91 on Tue Dec 12, 2006 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

Si tu ne t'en sers pas pour autre chose, il faut que tu retires tk de ton USE

----------

## Smain91

C'est déjà faite bivittatus, si tu regardes bien 'tk' est en commentaire.

Je sais c'est pas très lisible   :Wink:  .

Merci quand même.

----------

## kopp

que donne un emerge -pv gnome-python ?

Tu as recompilé python depuis que tu as enlevé tk de ton USE ?

EDIT: au passage, à quand remonte ton dernier --sync ?

dernier truc : si tu as -march, ça ne sert à rien de mettre -mtune dans les flags.

----------

## blasserre

à mon sens l'erreur est plus emerge gnome  :Mad: 

qui va t'installer des milliard de trucs inutiles dont tu ne soupçonneras pas l'existence avant de chercher à faire un peu de place...

mais chacun voit midi à sa porte    :Wink: 

edit : pour que vous compreniez bien que ce n'est pas un troll de/wm, je conseille un emerge gnome-light à la place

et oui, ok, je ne réponds pas à la question.... mais je pense à la pauvre machine qui va devoir compiler moi   :Sad: 

----------

## _droop_

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> à mon sens l'erreur est plus emerge gnome 
> 
> qui va t'installer des milliard de trucs inutiles dont tu ne soupçonneras pas l'existence avant de chercher à faire un peu de place...
> 
> mais chacun voit midi à sa porte   

 

Presenté comme ça, c'est pas très utile comme réflexion... Tu conseilles peut être gnome-light à la place de gnome ?

----------

## blasserre

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   à mon sens l'erreur est plus emerge gnome 
> 
> qui va t'installer des milliard de trucs inutiles dont tu ne soupçonneras pas l'existence avant de chercher à faire un peu de place...
> 
> mais chacun voit midi à sa porte    
> ...

 

tututututu... on a même plus le temps d'éditer/étayer ici   :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> tututututu... on a même plus le temps d'éditer/étayer ici  

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

En même temps, il manque tellement de chose à gnome-light.... La dernière fois que j'ai installé gnome-light, j'ai passé plus de temps à rechercher ce qui me manquait que si j'avais compilé directement le tout.

----------

## Smain91

 *kopp wrote:*   

> que donne un emerge -pv gnome-python ?
> 
> Tu as recompilé python depuis que tu as enlevé tk de ton USE ?
> 
> EDIT: au passage, à quand remonte ton dernier --sync ?
> ...

 

Salux,

emerge-pv gnome-python donne

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2  727 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.2  USE="-numeric" 472 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc" 1,932 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.15  USE="dbus gdbm gtk python -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -qt3 -qt4" 872 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.13  USE="-debug -threads" 3,432 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.13  USE="-debug -threads" 3,177 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="-qt3" 2,351 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.30  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -srvdir -static" 25,529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18  51 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.39  31 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  18 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.53  414 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008  114 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-7  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12  USE="ipv6 -urandom" 1,025 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12  USE="berkdb gdbm -ldap" 579 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.59-r2  USE="apache2 ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 4,690 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  512 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.4-r1  USE="gpm nls" 1,638 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/c-client-2004g  USE="pam ssl" 2,195 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  USE="X -doc" 1,658 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5  USE="nls" 364 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.3  USE="nls" 966 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7  USE="-doc" 469 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="-build -doc" 532 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1  USE="-examples" 586 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5  USE="-doc" 1,223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.6.0  USE="nls zlib -doc" 4,127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.15.5  USE="gnutls ipv6 ssl -ares -idn -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -test" 1,507 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt curl curlwrappers ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml xpm zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sasl -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip" 6,329 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.21  USE="python" 68 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  17 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_pre20061130  7,092 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13  USE="-debug -doc" 694 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 48,393 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.29-r1  USE="java perl php python tk -doc -guile -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby -tcl" 3,924 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r9  USE="python" 39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12  USE="-debug -doc" 381 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1  USE="nls" 121 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.3-r2  1,096 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.12  USE="(-selinux)" 159 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)" 300 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2  USE="acpi crypt pcmcia -debug -dmi -doc (-selinux)" 1,468 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,852 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc" 552 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3  USE="avahi gnutls hal ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -samba" 1,856 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 988 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 916 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 466 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,448 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  USE="-debug" 357 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9-r1  USE="-debug" 32 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1  58 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.63 [0.62] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.62.001-r1  226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16  68 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1  62 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 2,433 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.1  USE="-debug" 276 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc" 393 kB 

Total: 69 packages (1 upgrade, 68 new), Size of downloads: 143,274 kB

```

je n'ai jamais compilé python avec ce flag, je viens d'installer gentoo et ce make.conf vient d'une précédente installation.

mon dernier --sync remonte à 12h environ, je vais le refaire sais t on jamais.

Merci pour le mtune je jette ça de suite.

----------

## kopp

Oups pardon, je voulais un emerge -pv python pyopengl

tant pi... commence par faire un emerge -auvDN world pour voir, si tu as changé des flags...

Je te demandais pour le sync parce que ton python ne semblait pas à jour.

La première chose à faire, si tu as le net, c'est de mettre à jour ce qui est déjà installé avant de commencer à installer.

----------

## Smain91

Nouvelle erreur en faisant 

emerge -auvDN world

Il me demande si je veux updater, je réponds oui et au premier package voici l'erreur

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

....

!!!Failed to build tbz2tool

...

EDIT: le package concerné est portage-2.1.2_rc3

EDIT: même message d'erreur quand je fais 'emerge portage'Last edited by Smain91 on Tue Dec 12, 2006 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

moche ça.... tu as bien fait ton détarrage comme il faut ?

la dernière fois que j'ai eu ça, c'était quand mon système était en l'air.

----------

## Smain91

snif je presque sur d'avoir tout fait comme il se doit.

c'est quoi un détarrage?

----------

## Smain91

Je n'arrive plus à emerge quoi que ce soit.

C'est un problème lié à portage je pense. J'édit le titre.

Help me please, lol.

----------

## kopp

Tu viens d'installer ton système non ? tu as décompressé une archive stage3 non ?

tu as récupéré quoi d'une ancienne installation en plus de ton make.conf ?

----------

## Smain91

Oui je viens d'installer et je n'ai récupéré que ce make.conf.

----------

## kopp

Tu as vérifié la somme md5 du stage3 ? Tu as utilisé le bon ?

Au passage, tu as utilisé quelle méthode d'installation ?

----------

## Smain91

J'ai installé à partir du stage 3, je pense avoir utilisé le bon, j'ai pas fait la somme MD5  :Embarassed:  .

La méthode d'installation est la classique : CD mini, dowload stage3 + portage, tar ....

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens la réinstall inévitable....snif

EDIT : Peut il y avoir un rapport avec le mirror utilisé, certains mirrors sont-ils plus "à jour" que d'autres?

----------

## Magic Banana

Aucun rapport. En fait, tu aurais pu installer ta Gentoo avec un CD minimal 2005.0 que ça n'y changerait rien ou presque (le profil contenant des valeurs par défaut de la variable USE et autres détails...). Ce qui compte c'est ce qui se trouve dans l'arbre Portage.

----------

## kopp

Question conne: tu as utilisais un stage3-x86 ou stage3-i686 ?

----------

## Smain91

J'ai utilisé un stage x86  :Embarassed: 

je ne veux pas mourrir con :

c koi la différence entre x86, i586 et i686?

----------

## kopp

Bon là voilà ton erreur alors ! D'où le 

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory 
```

En gros, x86, ce sont toutes les machines intel (et compatible) depuis le 386, le i586 depuis le pentium et le i686 depuis le pentium Pro ou pentium II, je ne sais plus.

Donc vu que tu as un pentium 4, il vaut mieux utiliser le stage3 aproprié.

L'autre solution serait d'utiliser un CHOST approrié dans ton /etc/make.conf, mais autant recommencé vu que tu n'en es qu'au début !

----------

## Smain91

Ok je réinstall avec un stage i686, merci pour ton aide kopp, j'éditerai ce post en résolu quand j'aurai fini mon install. Let's go!

----------

## nemo13

 *Smain91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voici mon make.conf si ça peut aider:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Que vient faire le # après " et avant tk   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ????

Pourtant mon boeuf-carottes nétait pas trop lourd

voili-voila

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : pour que vous compreniez bien que ce n'est pas un troll de/wm, je conseille un emerge gnome-light à la place
> 
> et oui, ok, je ne réponds pas à la question.... mais je pense à la pauvre machine qui va devoir compiler moi  

 

ce n'est qu'un avis perso mais au lieux d'emerger gnome-light autant emerger un wm qui utilise gtk çà serait aussi light et selon beaucoup mieux

enfin aprés çà ne regarde que moi hein  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> En même temps, il manque tellement de chose à gnome-light.... 

 

c'est pas faux   :Razz: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *Smain91 wrote:*   

> C'est déjà faite bivittatus, si tu regardes bien 'tk' est en commentaire.
> 
> Je sais c'est pas très lisible   .
> 
> Merci quand même.

 

et dire que je suis allé chez l'ophtalmo samedi matin...................  :Confused: 

----------

## nemo13

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Smain91 wrote:*   C'est déjà faite bivittatus, si tu regardes bien 'tk' est en commentaire.
> 
> Je sais c'est pas très lisible   .
> 
> Merci quand même. 
> ...

 

j'ai un poil de mal à suivre ( digestion boeuf/carotte   :Evil or Very Mad:   )

c'est pas en mettant tk en commentaire qu'il l'ote proprement mais avec un 

```
dev-python/gnome-python -tk 
```

dans son /etc/portage/package.use

N'est-il pas   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

